# MPRR Clarifying



## Fogle (21 Jan 2010)

First off, sorry to make a thread for such a tiny question.

So what exactly does the medical section in the MPRR mean when it says Geographical, Occupational and Air Factor?

Here are mine

GEOGRAPHICAL: 2 
OCCUPATIONAL: 2 
AIR FACTOR: 5


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2010)

Those are numbers for your medical category. Search on that, and you'll find a thread here that explains everything clearly.

Here's the official legalese:  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/11-04-eng.asp#ins-02


----------



## caocao (21 Jan 2010)

G - Geographical Factor
This factor is based on the requirements for appropriate medical care, both in type and accessibility. It is graded from 1 to 6 with increasing numerical value indicating greater requirement for medical care. For example, G2 is applied when there is either no requirement for scheduled medical care, or, when a requirement does exist, that scheduled follow-up occur no more frequently than every 12 months; whereas, a G5 category indicates that the member requires regular specialist follow-up.

O -Occupational Factor

Occupation involves physical and mental activity and stress. Physical or mental disabilities can limit a member's capability and performance of duties. The occupational factor is graded from 1 to 6 with increasing numerical value indicating greater limitations in employment. For example, O2 indicates no limitations, whereas O4 indicates that a member could be fit only for clerical duties because they have a physical disability or have demonstrated a mental incapacity to accommodate to the more severe and prolonged stressful demands of a military operational environment.

A - Air Factor

The air factor identifies the functional relationships in respect of aircrew and passengers and is graded from 1 to 7. A1 to A4 are aircrew factors and define the duties which a member can perform and specify limitations as to type of aircraft. A5 is assigned to non-aircrew who are medically fit to fly as passengers in CF aircraft. A6 is assigned to members who are medically unfit to fly in any capacity, while A7 is assigned to aircrew who are medically unfit for any flight duty but may still fly as passengers.


----------



## BernDawg (21 Jan 2010)

G2 O2 A5 = 90% of members (ballpark)


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Jan 2010)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> G2 O2 A5 = 90% of members (ballpark)



All Aircrew personnel (Pilots, ATC, Navs, AESOP, Flight Engineer, etc) have something different than A5.  That, I think, is more than 10% right there.


----------



## Gramps (21 Jan 2010)

While on the subject of MPRR, does anyone know what CFA AA Spanish/Castillian means? Aparently it was a course I took a number of years ago but for the life of me do not remember it nor do I know what it was.


----------



## BernDawg (22 Jan 2010)

Ballpark = 15% either way


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2010)

Gramps said:
			
		

> While on the subject of MPRR, does anyone know what CFA AA Spanish/Castillian means? Aparently it was a course I took a number of years ago but for the life of me do not remember it nor do I know what it was.



Looks like you took a Foreign Language course....


----------



## Gramps (22 Jan 2010)

Never took any language courses. I have a coworker who has the exact same thing on his, he didnt take any language courses either.  We are both at a loss, I have checked with the Wing Orderly room on two bases and my Sqn Orderly Room as well, the numerical code associated with it could not be found either.


----------



## Biohazardxj (22 Jan 2010)

If you have an entry on your MPRR for a qual you did not do, then go to your OR and have it removed in HRMS.  As for the Med Cat, the numbers go from 1 to 5.  1 being perfect and 5 being the worst, except in the case of the (A) where it will be a 5 for anyone not in an aircrew position.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (23 Jan 2010)

You probably had a similiar experience as many stokers. We used to have an old analogue machine for doing vibration analysis on shipboard machinery. When this was all replaced when the entire Health Monitoring system was revamped, the course code was 're-used' for something called 'Digital reimaging'. You can have a clerk remove it (personally, I had that done 3 times) but it shows up again months later. Any stokers, electricians, NWTs (others too) who took the old VA course now have this unique qual!


----------



## NCRCrow (23 Jan 2010)

Is there two MPRR's versions one from EMAA and one from Peoplesoft?


----------



## gcclarke (23 Jan 2010)

Shouldn't be. EMAA should be getting its information from Peoplesoft. However, I don't think it's a real-time link, I think it syncs up on a periodic basis to update any changes made. If there's a discrepancy, I'd suggest waiting a day or two before declaring shenanigans.


----------



## Biohazardxj (23 Jan 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be. EMAA should be getting its information from Peoplesoft. However, I don't think it's a real-time link, I think it syncs up on a periodic basis to update any changes made. If there's a discrepancy, I'd suggest waiting a day or two before declaring shenanigans.



EMMA gets it's info from HRMS.  Changes made in HRMS will usually show up in EMMA the next day.


----------



## Fogle (24 Jan 2010)

So does anyone have geo 1 and occupational 1?


----------



## Biohazardxj (24 Jan 2010)

Fogle said:
			
		

> So does anyone have geo 1 and occupational 1?



Yes, lots of people.  Myself included.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jan 2010)

Really?  I have never seen anyone with it and was told it was reserved for Astronauts.


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Really?  I have never seen anyone with it and was told it was reserved for Astronauts.



I recall hearing that one had to be "greater than perfect" (don't actually recall 'astronaut' being used though) in describing G1 O1 ... given that G2 O2 reads like "normal":

G2: G2 is applied when there is either no requirement for scheduled medical care, or, when a requirement does exist, that scheduled follow-up occur no more frequently than every 12 months; and

O2: O2 indicates no limitations.

The above 2 certainly sound normal to me. Seems to me that I've never had a troop work for me yet who held a G1 O1, nor have I ever held such ... but heck - we're suppies, not astronauts - perhaps that had something to do with it.


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2010)

Oh lookie here ... from the Medical Standards (CFP 154) itself



> Geographical Factors
> 
> *G1 - assigned to the member who has successfully passed the stringent medical requirements for such unique duty as astronaut training;*
> 
> ...





> Occupational Factors
> 
> *O1 - assigned to those rare members who have successfully completed medical screening for such unique duties as astronaut training.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Biohazardxj (24 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh lookie here ... from the Medical Standards (CFP 154) itself



Ok.  I stand corrected.  Maybe mine are 2s.  I will have to check when I go to work tomorrow.  I must be thinking of the other factors.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2010)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> EMMA gets it's info from HRMS.  Changes made in HRMS will usually show up in EMMA the next day.



Also I noticed that inputs through/to MITE also appear rapidly on EMMA.


----------



## caocao (2 Feb 2010)

I don't think so, I believe that 2 is now the minimum for these 2 categories.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2010)

caocao said:
			
		

> I don't think so, I believe that 2 is now the minimum for these 2 categories.



Not according to the Medical Standards:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp

2s are the highest ... unless, of course, you are an astronaut. Minimums vary by trade.


----------



## Cansky (2 Feb 2010)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Yes, lots of people.  Myself included.



You may very well have G1 O1 as we see a trend of personnel who enrolled in the CF in the mid to late 80's who for some reason where assigned these numbers.  Unless we really need to change them they were left as is.  More because there are enough files sitting at DMed Pol that need review, we don't need to send anymore for a fairly minor adjustment.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Feb 2010)

I was one of those G1 01 types.  The error was discovered during my Aircrew Medical process, and a form (can't remember the name) was completed by my CDU to correct it to 2s.  I am not sure when I was incorrectly assigned them but I'd never known or paid much attention to it.  I was fit for my MOC, thats all I knew back then.


----------

